# Rat that squeaks a lot?



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, I just got my two rats a few days ago and William,my Russian blue hooded, randomly squeaks. He will just be walking around and he starts squeaking. Or if he is sleeping on my shoulder and I move him. He seems fine, and when he does it he doesn't limp or trip or anything. Do I just have a vocal rat?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Yes, some rats can be pretty vocal. Sometimes it can be from an injury but the rat in those situations will just squeak when you touch their sore/injured area.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, thanks. I must have a verry opinionated rat


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

He could just be vocal. My Dakota shrieks if I look at her the wrong way, and Moo always has an opinion to tell me, whether I want to hear it or not. lol


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish my girls would actually make a noise every now and then. Never had pets before that were so quiet all the time. Except when they are wrestling or renovating the inside of the cage at 2am. Lol.


----------



## chippy (Aug 3, 2012)

Our rattie started squeaking a couple of days ago -- sounds perfectly happy when doing it and gives no sign of pain or discomfort at all. Seems to just like "talking" that way! He's pretty loud too... my hard-of-hearing mom can hear him!


----------

